
Warning over drones use by terrorists - rlpb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35280402
======
ck2
Hopefully terrorists won't read WW2 history and just tie bombs to balloons and
fly them into coastlines from overseas.

------
dawnbreez
It wouldn't be too hard to use single-board computers to make your own drones
that don't have limits on them. The impact of trying to limit access to such
computers would cause more problems, too.

